

On Anxiety: How Changing Your Mindset Makes All The Difference - rvcamo
https://medium.com/better-humans/2ef308253e61

======
a3voices
Everything that happens in the universe, and your life, is controlled by the
laws of physics. Trying to stop bad things from happening is like trying to
prevent gravity. Control over anything is an illusion. That's how I see it,
anyways.

